# Beyerdynamic DT770 Kabel austauschen



## Rafa85 (20. Juli 2015)

Hy Leute!

Habe jetzt schon eine Weile die 770er und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit.

Leider sind mir halt gestern alle Kabel ausgerissen, weil es irgendwo beim Sessel hängen geblieben  ist 

Nun hab ich mir das glatte Ersatzkabel von der Beyer HP bestellt und wollte fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann auf welchen Kontakt die jeweilige Farbe gehört?

Ich habe hier schon ein paar Threads zu dem Thema gefunden aber leider nirgends einen Plan wo welches Kabel angelötet gehört

Danke


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. Juli 2015)

Kannste dir  ja mal das Video schaun,da wird das Orginalkabel gegen ein anderes getauscht(Kabelmod).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4cun3U-moQ

grüße Brex


----------



## Rafa85 (20. Juli 2015)

Hi! 

Danke, das Video hab ich mir schon angeschaut aber da kann ich leider keine Farben erkennen ..

Mfg


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. Juli 2015)

Kannste hier im Hi-Fi Forum schaun,da hat jemand das gleiche problem gehabt,

Beyerdynamic DT770Pro Kabel tauschen, Kopfhörer & Kopfhörer-Verstärker - HIFI-FORUM

einen schönen guten Nacht,für mich wirds zeit


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2015)

Hersteller fragen?
Klingt doof, ist aber am einfachsten.


----------

